# Will There Ever Be More Non-Map Villagers?



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

The question's in the title. I'd rather not have more maps just because I like crafting stuff for villagers instead of using so much essence. I do like the idea for maps, I just don't like how they did it if you know what I mean.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

I dunno, they seem to be pretty money greedy and mostly do reissues these days so.. I'd love if Sanrio came back though which I doubt but who knows.

But yeah I'd def like more to be added, especially Shep and if they could make some sprites for the old e+ that'd be the bomb.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 7, 2019)

I want to say yes, but I'm going to say no. We haven't had any non-map villagers in a looooong time. Now, we've had villagers like the Sanrio characters who were maps but tied to achievements instead of maps. We might get more of those, but I think maps are here to stay unless they decide to say "Screw it!" and release all the remaining villagers at once. Tying them to Gulliver means people have to play longer.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

I would think no as well.
It is more beneficial for them to add a more pay options to "free" content rather than just giving it to you like before. I could see them doing it the older way once in a long while as some promotional thing, or if it is a special circumstance.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 7, 2019)

sadly no, it engages people more to use maps, as well as contributing to the need of leaf tickets to be able to complete the maps, my only hope is they release more villagers i like through the maps or otherwise i just wont see them in pocket camp


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Looking at it, everyone thinks they will only release maps including myself.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, I don't think so either.
But I don't know if I'm the only one who thinks 5 LT for map completion isn't that bad? Or idk maybe I'm picky with the map villagers I want so I rarely spend. I never use essences for map completion because it's so hard for me to get essences haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> Yeah, I don't think so either.
> But I don't know if I'm the only one who thinks 5 LT for map completion isn't that bad? Or idk maybe I'm picky with the map villagers I want so I rarely spend. I never use essences for map completion because it's so hard for me to get essences haha.



Yeah I mainly insta-complete them with tickets, because I rarely have enough essence for those alone, with the exception of sporty essence maybe. And yeah it's not that bad, you get snacks as well :]


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2019)

probably not but i sure hope so, i want more furniture to build. plus even though they reduced the wait time for maps, 6 hours is still way too long.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 8, 2019)

Probably if they ever introduce a new set of furniture items, not sure how realistic this is with New Horizon on the horizon. I could see them introducing new sets to the game and the app simultaneously, but we have no way of knowing.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> Yeah, I don't think so either.
> But I don't know if I'm the only one who thinks 5 LT for map completion isn't that bad? Or idk maybe I'm picky with the map villagers I want so I rarely spend. I never use essences for map completion because it's so hard for me to get essences haha.



I agree with you, it is nice getting a bunch of goodies and a villager for 5 tickets!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I agree with you, it is nice getting a bunch of goodies and a villager for 5 tickets!



Yeah, and also how they give out small amount of tickets every now and then + you earn 10 for leveling up you'll get em in time.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 17, 2019)

Sadly, I don't think they will. Even though I also think it is more fun to craft furniture the villager would like. I find Gulliver annoying in this game and the maps even more obnoxious so I hardly ever try for new villagers any more.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> Sadly, I don't think they will. Even though I also think it is more fun to craft furniture the villager would like. I find Gulliver annoying in this game and the maps even more obnoxious so I hardly ever try for new villagers any more.



I don't agree on fun when you hardly get any steel lmao. But yeah I just auto complete them with tickets esp. since I'm constantly low on essences needed lol.


----------

